# Should I take Chlomid or not?



## smog (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi 

I have pcos and have had a course of 4 hcg injections to induce ovulation.  According to my temps & CM the last of these worked and I did ovulate. I have been prescribed chlomid but it seems that this cycle I have also ovulated on my own. Are temps and CM monitoring reliable with pcos? The last hcg cycle was 35 days & this one will be a couple of days longer, does this matter? I'm now wondering if I should start on the chlomid next month, will this improve our chances or should I just continue on my own in the hope that I continue ovulating?

Of course I'm also hoping that this question will be irrelevant & we've been fortunate enough to conceive this month!

Thanks!


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Smog

Firstly I hope you have caught this month, secondly I would say to take the clomid. I ovulated on the 14th day each month of a 28 day cycle -as normal as can be ! I kept having m/c's consultant thought the clomid would help to ensure fully developed eggs that could go on and develop into a baby , i.e. not m/c. 
Well it worked on the second attempt I am now 14 weeks - give it a go !

GoodLuck 

Dawn x


----------



## smog (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi Dawn

Thanks for replying and congratulations on your pregnancy!!

That's reassuring, I hadn't realised that chlomid was used to improve egg quality as well as stimulating ovulation. I was worried about hyperstimulation as I'm more at risk with pcos but I think I'll give it a go!


----------

